# Yet Another ThermaCell thread, Recharging the butane...



## garndawg (Sep 16, 2004)

OK, guys,

I KNOW someone out there has already tried to save five bucks by trying to recharge the little ThermaCell butane bottles with the cig lighter recharge bottles.

Did it work?

On that same note, has anyone experimented with soaking the mats in some sort of bug juice solution to refresh them?  Results?

Wondering...


----------



## mpowell (Sep 16, 2004)

I'd be interested in that as well.  Anything to save a buck or two!


----------



## Dog Hunter (Sep 16, 2004)

I saw some bottles in the hair dept that looked just like the thermocell bottles, but were about half the price.  If memory serves me right it had thermocell in little letters on the box.


----------



## Dog Hunter (Sep 16, 2004)

I think this is them.
http://www.epinions.com/pr-Styling_Tools-ThermaCELL_Refill_Cartridges_TC2BC/display_~latest_prices


----------



## dbodkin (Sep 16, 2004)

As with most "specialized" products. Prices goes up just ad camo or the word gourmet... If you look in the hair care products there is a fuel cell made for a portable hair curler that will work with therm-a-cell.  I was in Big Lot last year and bought a handful for cheap....


----------



## Razorback (Sep 16, 2004)

FYI

Wally World has the butanes near the curling irons (don't ask me how I know  )  They do have the thermacell name on them & the price I saw was about $4.97 for 2 cartridges.


----------



## Ga-Spur (Sep 16, 2004)

How long does a container last?


----------



## Hunterrs (Sep 16, 2004)

One container lasts 12 hours.  I mat last 4.  That’s why they start you of with one butane cylinder and 3 mats.  The problem is it is easy to leave them on and forget, that's why people end up with extra mats.


----------



## dbodkin (Sep 16, 2004)

Hey you could curl your hair a keep the skeeter away at the same time :speechles


----------



## Slug-Gunner (Sep 17, 2004)

*WARNING! Link downloads "SpyWare"....*



			
				Dog Hunter said:
			
		

> I think this is them.
> http://www.epinions.com/pr-Styling_Tools-ThermaCELL_Refill_Cartridges_TC2BC/display_~latest_prices



My spyware program warned of attempted download of spyware/adware from this web site when I clicked on it.
 :  :speechles


----------



## Slug-Gunner (Sep 17, 2004)

*It WON'T WORK....*



			
				garndawg said:
			
		

> OK, guys,
> 
> I KNOW someone out there has already tried to save five bucks by trying to recharge the little ThermaCell butane bottles with the cig lighter recharge bottles.
> 
> ...



I tried it using the Ronson refill can. I had to trim the tip to fit the opening on the ThermaCell butane cartridge. Some went in, but not enough to last more than a couple of minutes. There is NO WAY to relieve the pressure inside, like there is when you fill up a 20 lb propane gas grill cylinder or RV propane tank. There is a small metal ball pushed into the bottom of the ThermaCell cylinder that is probably installed after it is filled at the factory. Save your money and effort and just buy the replacement cartridges in the curling iron department.
 :


----------



## hpurvis (Sep 20, 2004)

Have not found anyone in the Commerce store with sense enough to order any in the hair dryer dept. You get  DUH and thats it..


----------



## Walkie Takie (Sep 29, 2004)

*thermocell  ????*

try to find one in walmart in loganville fri nite  no luck ////  maybe later ??????    w/t
  did someone say they were at BPS   ??????


----------



## Darryl (Sep 29, 2004)

Slug-Gunner said:
			
		

> I tried it using the Ronson refill can. I had to trim the tip to fit the opening on the ThermaCell butane cartridge. Some went in, but not enough to last more than a couple of minutes. There is NO WAY to relieve the pressure inside, like there is when you fill up a 20 lb propane gas grill cylinder or RV propane tank. There is a small metal ball pushed into the bottom of the ThermaCell cylinder that is probably installed after it is filled at the factory. Save your money and effort and just buy the replacement cartridges in the curling iron department.
> :



Good info. Thanks.


----------



## frankwright (Sep 29, 2004)

I have seen cases of 24 refills sold on Ebay for less than $5.00. I don't know about the shipping costs but it has to be cheaper than buying two from thermacell.

Do a search for "thermacell" and see what you find.

I don't think anybody has figured out a cheap way to do the mats YET.


----------



## DanSmith (Sep 29, 2004)

Razorback said:
			
		

> FYI
> 
> Wally World has the butanes near the curling irons (don't ask me how I know  )  They do have the thermacell name on them & the price I saw was about $4.97 for 2 cartridges.


you been curling your hair?


----------



## bilgerat (Sep 29, 2004)

*cells*

the seed n feed store in monticello has them with the bug repelant cards.


----------

